# Something wicked this way comes ...



## shaunnadan

Big announcement to follow!

Can you guess what it is ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Vapecon


----------



## PsiSan

Competition time again


----------



## andro

new juice line?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jan

If I have to judge by the picture it has something to do with Orion e liquid?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

Or Yoda


----------



## shaunnadan

Hot


----------



## shaunnadan

PsiSan said:


> Competition time again


Warmer


----------



## shaunnadan

andro said:


> new juice line?


Cold

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Jan said:


> If I have to judge by the picture it has something to do with Orion e liquid?


Cold


----------



## shaunnadan

Jan said:


> Or Yoda


Freezing cold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Free flight tickets to all Capetonians wanting to attend Vapecon.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## moolies86

Competition announcements for Vapecon


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Vapecon competition by Vape Wars


----------



## moolies86

Maybe to be exact sir Vape having a compition at Vapecon for the limited edition minikin ??haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jebula999

Thought i would leave this here, seems appropriate for the title:


Crystal water turns to dark 
Where ere it's presence leaves it's mark 
And boiling currents pound like drums 
When something wicked this way comes... 

A presence dark invades the fair 
And gives the horses ample scare 
Chaos rains and panic fills the air 
When something wicked this way comes... 

Ill winds mark it's fearsome flight, 
And autumn branches creak with fright. 
The landscape turns to ashen crumbs, 
When something wicked this way comes... 

Flowers bloom as black as night 
Removing color from your sight 
Nightmarish vines block your way 
Thorns reach out to catch their prey 

And by the pricking of your thumbs 
Realize that their poison numbs 
From frightful blooms, rank odors seep 
Bats & beasties fly & creep 

'Cross this evil land, ill winds blow 
Despite the darkness, mushrooms glow 
All will rot & decompose 
For something wicked this way grows...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## shaunnadan

KZOR said:


> Free flight tickets to all Capetonians wanting to attend Vapecon.



yoh! this is so hard to say... but its cold


----------



## shaunnadan

moolies86 said:


> Competition announcements for Vapecon



RED HOT !!!! Yeah

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Vapecon competition by Vape Wars


Who that ?


----------



## shaunnadan

moolies86 said:


> Maybe to be exact sir Vape having a compition at Vapecon for the limited edition minikin ??haha



cold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Jebula999 said:


> Thought i would leave this here, seems appropriate for the title:
> 
> 
> Crystal water turns to dark
> Where ere it's presence leaves it's mark
> And boiling currents pound like drums
> When something wicked this way comes...
> 
> A presence dark invades the fair
> And gives the horses ample scare
> Chaos rains and panic fills the air
> When something wicked this way comes...
> 
> Ill winds mark it's fearsome flight,
> And autumn branches creak with fright.
> The landscape turns to ashen crumbs,
> When something wicked this way comes...
> 
> Flowers bloom as black as night
> Removing color from your sight
> Nightmarish vines block your way
> Thorns reach out to catch their prey
> 
> And by the pricking of your thumbs
> Realize that their poison numbs
> From frightful blooms, rank odors seep
> Bats & beasties fly & creep
> 
> 'Cross this evil land, ill winds blow
> Despite the darkness, mushrooms glow
> All will rot & decompose
> For something wicked this way grows...


If that was the op I'd say a new juice from @Zeki Hilmi lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moolies86

shaunnadan said:


> RED HOT !!!! Yeah


Can't wait to find out haha no prize for guessing ??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PsiSan

Competition time for vapecon, for those who cant make it? lolol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

shaunnadan said:


> Who that ?



A juice line made by Yoda 

It's a Halloween Competition!!


----------



## Feliks Karp

Jebula999 said:


> Thought i would leave this here, seems appropriate for the title:
> 
> 
> Crystal water turns to dark
> Where ere it's presence leaves it's mark
> And boiling currents pound like drums
> When something wicked this way comes...
> 
> A presence dark invades the fair
> And gives the horses ample scare
> Chaos rains and panic fills the air
> When something wicked this way comes...
> 
> Ill winds mark it's fearsome flight,
> And autumn branches creak with fright.
> The landscape turns to ashen crumbs,
> When something wicked this way comes...
> 
> Flowers bloom as black as night
> Removing color from your sight
> Nightmarish vines block your way
> Thorns reach out to catch their prey
> 
> And by the pricking of your thumbs
> Realize that their poison numbs
> From frightful blooms, rank odors seep
> Bats & beasties fly & creep
> 
> 'Cross this evil land, ill winds blow
> Despite the darkness, mushrooms glow
> All will rot & decompose
> For something wicked this way grows...



Nice! Bradbury is a legend. Myself, I like Macbeth.

_Double, double toil and trouble,

Fire burn and cauldron bubble...

...Oh well done! I commend your pains,

And every one shall share i' th' gains.

And now about the cauldron sing,

Like elves and fairies in a ring,

Enchanting all that you put in...

...By the pricking of my thumbs,

Something wicked this way comes.

Open, locks,

Whoever knocks._

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Feliks Karp said:


> Nice! Bradbury is a legend. Myself, I like Macbeth.
> 
> _Double, double toil and trouble,
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...
> 
> ...Oh well done! I commend your pains,
> 
> And every one shall share i' th' gains.
> 
> And now about the cauldron sing,
> 
> Like elves and fairies in a ring,
> 
> Enchanting all that you put in...
> 
> ...By the pricking of my thumbs,
> 
> Something wicked this way comes.
> 
> Open, locks,
> 
> Whoever knocks._



PS... this was used for a harry potter soundtrack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> A juice line made by Yoda
> 
> It's a Halloween Competition!!



hmmmm... a juice line this is not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan

Tells uz master


----------



## moolies86

Hahaha another thread to show the wife that your efforts in the anticipation department are being recognized @shaunnadan we are all waiting for this wicked thing to come our way


----------



## RichJB

Feliks Karp said:


> Nice! Bradbury is a legend. Myself, I like Macbeth.
> 
> _Double, double toil and trouble,
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...
> 
> ...Oh well done! I commend your pains,
> 
> And every one shall share i' th' gains.
> 
> And now about the cauldron sing,
> 
> Like elves and fairies in a ring,
> 
> Enchanting all that you put in...
> 
> ...By the pricking of my thumbs,
> 
> Something wicked this way comes.
> 
> Open, locks,
> 
> Whoever knocks._



If the Bard had been a vaper:

Dual kanthal coils are trouble
Cotton burn and airlock bubble
Oh well done, I commend your votes
And every one shall share HIC's notes
And now about the scale Tare
Syringes, bottles everywhere
By the priming of my wicks
shaunnadan has Vapecon tricks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

moolies86 said:


> Hahaha another thread to show the wife that your efforts in the anticipation department are being recognized @shaunnadan we are all waiting for this wicked thing to come our way








.......................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

RichJB said:


> If the Bard had been a vaper:
> 
> Dual kanthal coils are trouble
> Cotton burn and airlock bubble
> Oh well done, I commend your votes
> And every one shall share HIC's notes
> And now about the scale Tare
> Syringes, bottles everywhere
> By the priming of my wicks
> shaunnadan has Vapecon tricks!



THIS IS AMAZING !!!!!

please standby for a PM

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MR_F

shaunnadan said:


> RED HOT !!!! Yeah




No Not yet I havent reached 50 Posts yet


----------



## Marius Combrink

yay cloud comp at Vapecon
#amiright


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Sooooo whats the news?


----------



## moolies86

the trick comp announcement probably haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Sooooo whats the news?





moolies86 said:


> the trick comp announcement probably haha



That is just Part 1 of the wickedness that is coming this way.... 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-cloud-chasing-competition.t26930/


----------



## moolies86

shaunnadan said:


> That is just Part 1 of the wickedness that is coming this way....
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-cloud-chasing-competition.t26930/


 Read through it earlier haha are you entering this year @shaunnadan ?I'll leave it to the experts


----------



## shaunnadan

moolies86 said:


> Read through it earlier haha are you entering this year @shaunnadan ?I'll leave it to the experts



Hmmmm.... I guess you Will only know if I'm entering this year when you see me walk on stage.... My mod dialed up and ready as I look the Judges in the eyes and take the biggest cloud chasing-lung filling-plume making-body rocking hit and then exhale !!!! 

Afterwards I will announce that the comp will start , start calling for the entrants and take my place on the side of the stage making sure the event runs smoothly.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86

Hahahaha after that description I think I should start practicing for next years comp,i have a lot of respect for you guys, I'll just stick to being the cloud champion in Postmasburg  would be really nice to get a few more vapers around here but sofar only the few Aio devices I've sold and pif'd and 2 pico's ,hoping to bring a few mates along to vapecon tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

moolies86 said:


> Hahahaha after that description I think I should start practicing for next years comp,i have a lot of respect for you guys, I'll just stick to being the cloud champion in Postmasburg  would be really nice to get a few more vapers around here but sofar only the few Aio devices I've sold and pif'd and 2 pico's ,hoping to bring a few mates along to vapecon tho



Enter ! It Will be loads of fun


----------



## moolies86

Definitely going to have fun on that day,but I'll just stick to watching the pro's go about their business,I'm also really keen on seeing the trick comp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Part 2 ------ 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-diy-e-juice-competition.t26975/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

